# Daily Apple Cider Vinegar ingestion



## mish2575

Does anyone regularly sip Apple cider vinegar?  If so, notice anything changing for better or worse in your system?

I've been researching and it looks like it may help a lot of maladies.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I did it a few times consistently on different occasions in life. I did feel more energetic and somehow overall better. I always forget to take it though.


----------



## mish2575

I might just keep it at my desk at work and take it in the morning with my vitamin and asacol.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

The juice needs to be refrigerated but you could get a capsule version for your desk at work. 

I know the best ACV are the ones with "the mother" they look dirty and soiled but those are most potent. 

Why "the mother" is critical:

"Many of the apple cider vinegars that you will find in the health food shops and supermarkets have been pasteurised and filtered. This destroys and removes the 'Mother' (a ball of living enzymes that floats in the apple cider vinegar) and other nutrients making it pretty much useless for anything other than a table condiment. Also many of these vinegars are made from apples grown using harmful chemical fertilizers and pesticides."
http://www.bobbyshealthyshop.co.uk/Apple-Cider-Vinegar.php


----------



## mish2575

My co-worker has "Braggs" brand of organic, unpastuerized and the bottle says "refrigeration not needed".  I'll use that one. . . 

I went to talk to her and her breath smells like vinegar.:stinks:


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I have used Braggs I think they are the best. I didn't realize they didn't require refrigeration.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

For those of us that are curious but unaware (such as myself)...can someone explain the benefits of drinking apple cider vinegar both in general and as it relates to IBD (linked citations would be helpful too)? 

Doesn't sound too appealing at first glance but I'm not sure how helpful it is to ones health 

thanks


----------



## mish2575

I did a quick google search and came up with undocumented cases of all sorts of benefits.  Nothing that really stuck out to help inflamation but if some of these points are true it would benefit me.  
1) can aid in weight loss
2) will balance your entire inner body system.  (pH level wise)
3) detoxifies the body
4) helps to break up mucous throughout the body and cleanse the lymph nodes.
5) help rid your body of candida (thrush yeast - which i have)
6) treats stomach acid
Added bonus) it will clean your toilet!  LOL

I got this info from: http://www.mindboydgreen.com/0-5875/15-reasons-to-use-apple-cidar-vinegar-every-day.html


----------



## CrohnsChicago

lol. thanks 

FY your link has the word body mispelled if you want to correct it otherwise the link doesn't work. I will place it in my post anyway. I actually subscribe to mindbodygreen and now that I see that article it looks familiar (but then again they like to bombard you with what feels like 75 articles daily often discussing the same topics briefly lol ).

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-5875/15-Reasons-to-Use-Apple-Cider-Vinegar-Every-Day.html

thanks again!


----------



## wach0031

I take ACV once or twice a day. It has completely eliminated my heartburn. I also take hcl betaine supplements. Those two things together have worked wonders for reflux, stomach pain, etc.


----------



## lwhit

I've seen a lot of posts about health benefits, but has anyone ever encountered negative effects of their crohn's after ingesting apple cider vinegar regularly?  I've been in remission for almost 20 years and don't want to awaken a sleeping giant.


----------

